# Photoshop Tutorial:Create Matrix Wallpaper



## nshul007 (May 7, 2008)

*CREATE MATRIX WALLPAPER*​*STEP 1: gO TO FILTER.>TEXTURE>GRAIN AND SET THE CHOICES.*

*STEP 2: GO TO FILTER>ARTISIC>NEON GLOW AND YOUR CHOICES*

*STEP 3: GO TO FILTER>BRUSH STROKES>ACCENTED EDGES AND YOUR CHOICES.*

*TA-DA!*
*MATRIX WALLPAPER IN 3 STEPS*​


----------



## redhat (May 8, 2008)

Old, came in Digit Fast track to photoshop too....


----------



## cyborg47 (May 10, 2008)

old one....u can find the same tutorial almost everywhere f u search in google......and the one given in the digit fast track is far more better than this one


----------

